# How do I calculate the pump head?



## MrRaffal (Oct 31, 2017)

How do I calculate the pump head? Is there any software available to calculate the pump head for the chiller unit?


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Pump head is the height the pump will be pumping. If you are pumping 50’ , then you have 50’ of head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Pump head is the height the pump will be pumping. If you are pumping 50 feet, then you have 50 feet of head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

